# Brake Calipers



## Tonkasc01 (Apr 24, 2008)

This may seem a bit odd, but i was helping a friend change pads on is A33 Infiniti I30, I just got out of a 2001 D22 Frontier taht i had done some mods to. the brakes seem very simular and my friend wants to upgrade the brake system I was think a caliper swap.

I don't know if the D22 front calipers will fit the A33 front caliper patterns and if the dual pistons would really be better. Does anyone have a tip on that.


----------

